# Chris Wraight releases 23/03/12



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm sure I'm not the only one who recieved the Black Library email at 4pm today and got really cheered up as the last moments of a long week tick tocked by...

So Chris Wraight has written two new eBooks:

*Flesh*
http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/flesh-ebook.html

THE STORY
Deep in the bowels of a hive city, a band of fighters learn that sometimes your allies can be a bigger threat than your enemy – especially when those allies are the Iron Hands.

ABOUT THE BOOK
An Iron Hands short story from Chris Wraight.

And 

*Kraken*
http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/kraken-ebook.html

THE STORY
The Space Wolves forge new sagas as they hunt a monstrous beast of the oceans and battle the alien menace of the tyranids in a brand new tale by the author of Battle of the Fang.

ABOUT THE BOOK
A brand new Space Wolves story from Chris Wraight.

Personally I am really looking forward to reading Kraken as I'm just re-reading Battle of the Fang and once again loving Mr Wraight's excellent Space Wolf prose.

At £1.50 each they are a bargain.

I do have a question though; I've never brought an eBook before, are they essentially pdf files? could I buy it and print it off to read? 

Rev


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

ebook? Eww.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I know, I'm not a big fan of eBooks, but it's space wolves... I'm hoping he'll do a few then they'll releave an omnibus or something...


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

I am not a big fan of the ebooks either, but that is where we apparently are at, especially with mass-market releases.
I have never bought direct from BL, I am assuming your purchase will at least get you the story in both .mobi and .epub extensions at least. Amazon's Kindle runs the .mobi files, and the .epubs work with Sony eReader, the Nook, or if you like me are one of the five people who bought one, the Kobo.
You can always download the Calibre program to convert to other file types, like .pdf, .doc, etc. I am not sure if you can print directly off of .epubs or .mobis.
The Space Wolf story, looks like a SMB short, will it be included in Architect of Fate? If you planned on buying that in the future might as well get that instead of buying the stories piecemeal. 
Hope some of this info helps.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Flesh was printed in H&B 7 I think. Kraken -never heard of and is prolly new. Maybe it'll form some SM Battles anthology later?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I recon it might be a SM battle anthology later, or some other anthology, I just though I'd give it a go for £1.50  Chris Wraight is a great writer and I love SW's so a perfect combination really


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

_Flesh_ is really good, and yes: it was in H&B7.

I'll hopefully pick up _Kraken_ soon enough too. Though I'm not beholden to ebooks, they are pretty handy. (Well, the ereader is.) As Rev says: Wraight's a very decent writer, I've yet to read a dud story from him.


----------

